# Everdrive 64 and memory pak saves?



## Jabodie (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey, does the Everdrive 64 v3 (or any other model) able to somehow hold onto memory pak saves? I'd rather not rely on battery based memory to store my saves.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 3, 2015)

You need to have an actual Memory Pak and use it as it was with an original game. But as far as I know, few games actually support the Memory Pak.

Game saves don't actually get stored in the SRAM, they get stored in the SD card. The SRAM is just a temporary save that is stored until you boot a different game. Since the game can't read the SD card directly, the Everdrive copies and backup the save file to and from SRAM as needed.


----------



## Jabodie (Jul 3, 2015)

Actually, quite a few do:

http://www.powerupgaming.ca/Which-Nintendo-64-Games-Require-a-Memory-Card_b_6.html#.VZYQ4UZ0f5V

And I just read that models of the memory card actually require batteries, and some have EEPROM. Is this true? If so, anybody know how to tell which cards have batteries? I'd rather avoid them.

What I was asking was this: Can I make a copy of my memory card to store on the SD since I need to have a memory card to saves games that require it? After digging further online, the answer is yes, the Everdrive can make a copy of your memory card.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Jul 3, 2015)

Jabodie said:


> Actually, quite a few do:
> 
> http://www.powerupgaming.ca/Which-Nintendo-64-Games-Require-a-Memory-Card_b_6.html#.VZYQ4UZ0f5V
> 
> And I just read that models of the memory card actually require batteries, and some have EEPROM. Is this true? If so, anybody know how to tell which cards have batteries? I'd rather avoid them.


Ow, didn't know that so many games supported it. I guess it's because I played mostly first and second party games on the N64, which mostly doesn't require the Controller Pak.

AFAIK, original Nintendo models of the controller pak use battery backed SRAM. I don't know about third party models though


----------



## Jabodie (Jul 8, 2015)

Yeah, I ended up just picking up an official Nintendo controller pak. I don't know why somebody states that some don't have batteries.


----------



## codezer0 (Jul 27, 2015)

I've never seen an n64 memory pak actually use batteries for them, but I know that the official Rumble Pak does. Reason for this was rather simple... The n64 PSU could only ouput in 3.3 and 12V current. With the rather exacting load to comply with certain countries' electrical specifications, the N64 PSU wouldn't have enough power to send current to four controllers' worth of Rumble Paks if they went with the battery-free option. But the current is fine for handling one or two controllers' worth. Hence why the Rumble Pak mod to draw power from the current already being fed to the controller is now possible.


----------

